# DTG or Screen Printing Service Needed for regular low quantities



## saturnstroll (Aug 19, 2008)

Hello,
I have a local printer for orders of 30 or more.
Anything less than that is cost prohibitive.
So I'm looking for a solution to fit weekly orders of 30 or less.
This can be DTG direct to garment, plastisol or water based.
Preferably in my area of Dallas, Tx, but if the total with shipping averages down to under $10 per tee, then anywhere is fine.
Thanks!


----------

